# Which Rikon Lathe



## SamuelS (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm sure this question has been asked a number of times, but I will ask it again. I will be starting wood turning in the near future and I am deciding which lathe I should buy. I have it narrowed down to Rikon (I think). I trying to decide on the 70-100, 70-105, or the 70-220VSR. I will be turning anywhere from small pen size items up to maybe eight inch bowls. I look forward to your advice.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Samuel I have the 70 220 vs lathe .I have had a little over a year work great for me .I am a novice at this turning stuff . . Have used this the lathe to turn some pens and bottle stoppers and couple small bowls .


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the 70-220vs and it has worked great. When you get into bowls a chuck is great to have but not required. You can use the faceplate that comes withe the lathe. I made a few bowls with a faceplate and it works ok.


----------



## SamuelS (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a thought…
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44106


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Variable speed for sure.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

variable speed always

Rikon would be my 3rd choice, maybe, or 4th


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I just got in the shop a 70-100 to be a back up lathe and buffing station. I have a Jet 1221vs for turning and needed a buffing station. The Jet feels a bit more sturdy and smoother but cost twice as much.
So for what I wanted it's good. But if I were to get a first and only lathe it would be a Jet 1221vs.


----------



## marcsitkin (Apr 30, 2016)

I have the 70-200 VSR with an additional extension bed. It's a pretty nice lathe for moderate projects, but turning an 11" bowl can get a bit shaky at the start. The slowest speed is barely enough to proceed. Yes, it's tied down to a very heavy table.

Also, I had a problem with mine where the index feature only worked on 2/3's of the positions. Rikon quickly sent me a new index plate and pin under the warranty. Installing it was about a 2 hour process, similar to changing the belt. The attachment for the speed sensor which has to be removed and reinstalled is VERY difficult. It's in very tight quarters, and an exercise in frustration.


----------

